# זקוקה לעזרתכן!!!



## Ginger L Honey (25/9/12)

זקוקה לעזרתכן!!! 
שלום לכולם (או יותר נכון לכולן) וגמר חתימה טובה.

הארוע שלי בעוד 11 יום. זה הולך להיות ארוע זעיר לחמישים איש בפארק.
רוב הארוע עומד להיות תחת פאבליון (אין לי מושג איך לקרוא לזה בעברית, נו הגג הזה) בדומה לזה שמופיע בתמונה. 
הגג זהה, רק שמיקום אחר וקצת יותר מבודד בו היתה מסיבה ביום בו הלכנו לצלם.

אני צריכה רעיונות DIY איך לקשט את הפאבליון עצמו.
אנחנו הולכים לעשות הכל בעצמנו, והכל חייב להעשות בבוקר הארוע
פרוש הדבר, שאיננו יכולים להגיע לשם לפני שבע בבוקר, וצריכים לברוח בכדי להתארגן לפני עשר בבוקר.
יותר נכון, אני צריכה לברוח להתארגן, החתן ושאר הגברים שיעזרו יכולים להשאר שם עד בערך 12 וחצי בכדי לסיים.
הטקס מתחיל בשלוש בצהריים.

יש לי עשרה ימים להכין דברים מראש, זה אמור להיות מספיק זמן להכנות
אבל אני צריכה לחשוב על משהו שנספיק לסדר במהירות בבוקר החתונה.

יש במקום חיבור לחשמל.
נרות ונורות למינהן לא יתאימו, היות ואנו עוזבים את הפארק ברגע שמחשיך (אז אנחנו עולים על לימוזינה עם עוד בערך 15 איש ויצאים לסיבוב ברים ומועדונים! זה יהיה החלק של הריקודים
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

אשמל לכל הצעה ורעיון לקישוטים


----------



## Ginger L Honey (25/9/12)

תמונה מהצד 
אני מניחה שעד שהתמונה הזו תשלח, התמונה הראשונה תופיעה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (25/9/12)

בחנות "מייקל'ס" 
חנות יצירה שנמצאת ליד הבית שלי, אני חושבת לרכוש את רוב המוצרים לקישוט

מצורף קישור להשראה
http://www.michaels.com/


----------



## Pixelss (27/9/12)

Michael 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתה מתה מתה על החנות הזאת!
כל פעם שאני חוזרת מארה"ב אני חוזרת עם כמה שקיות טובות מהחנות הזאת!

סורי שאני לא נותנת עצות, אני עסוקה בלטייל וגם כבר ראיתי שנתנו לך המון עצות טובות!
בהצלחה!


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

כמה רעיונות 
הרעיון הוא להכין הכל מראש ולהגיע לבוקר האירוע עם קיטים מוכנים, שרק תניחו או תתלו אותם במקום.
אני מצרפת כמה רעיונות עם תמונות.

1. צנצנות תלויות עם פרחים - קונים צנצנות, דליי פח ומחברים להם סרט סאטן.


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

2. סרטי בד צבועים 
אתם קונים בד כותנה לבן, חותכים אותו לרצועות וצובעים אותו עם צבעי בד, אותם אפשר לקנות בכל חנות יצירה


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

3. אפשר גם על כיסאות/ספסלים


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

4. צבע!!! 
הרעיון הוא לבחור פלטה של צבעים דומיננטיים, 
כך מהר מאוד ועם מעט עבודה ומעט פריטים תיצרו רושם של עיצוב שנבחר מראש ושל אווירה ספציפית.


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

5. פרחים 
כדי לא להוציא הרבה כסף על זרי פרחים מעוצבים, קבלי רעיון - 
תקנו פרחים מסוגים שונים, ותשימו כל סוג פרח בצנצנת נפרדת. 
הצנצנות יכולות להיות פשוטות וכאלה שיש בבית או בחנות הכל בדולר.


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

והנה גם התמונה


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

בהצלחה 
אם אתם צריכים עצות נוספות, איך עושים וכאלה.. את מוזמנת בכיף לפנות אליי


----------



## Ginger L Honey (25/9/12)

תודה רבה! רעיונות מעולים


----------



## אסתי ביטון1 (27/9/12)

יעל התמונות שלך ממש מעוררות השראה 
אפילו שאני בכלל לא מחפשת עיצוב, זה נראה מקסים!!


----------



## דע1אותי (25/9/12)

נראה מקום יפה 
האמת שהתגובה שלי מרגישה קצת רדודה אחרי הרעיונות של יעל רוזן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפשר ללפף בד מסביב לעמודים ו/או ללפף צמחים (שיראה כמו צמח מטפס)

לתלות כדורי זכוכית כאלה - http://mashtelaadhabait.com/Media/Uploads/HPIM1270(4).JPG

אולי לפרוס פסי בד צבעוניים על הגג?


----------



## המרחפת (25/9/12)

בדים הם דרך קלה ליצור עיצוב מורגש במעט עבודה 
בארץ נהוג לעשות את הקישוטים האלו עם בד לייקרה, שהוא יחסית זול, נראה טוב ומאפשר הרבה חופש פעולה. 
צריך כמה מטרים טובים של בד, אקדח סיכות/ מסמרים וסולם. 

אני חושבת שיעל הציעה לך רעיונות מעולים.


----------



## numinim (25/9/12)

נראה שבמקום יש "קרקע פורה" לעיצובים יפים 
ראיתי באתר של "מייקל'ס" שיש להם שרשראות של דיגלוני בד בצבעים שונים (אם כי לא ראיתי מה מחירן). אתם יכולים כמה כאלו ולתלות אותן. אני חושבת שראיתי שיש גם שרשאות "just married", אתם יכולים גם לקנות אחת כזו. 
כמו כן, יש שם גם אגרטלים קנים לפרחים בודדים, ממש כמו שיעל הציעה, מה שיכול לחסוך כסף וזמן עבודה על סידורי פרחים גדולים. 
אני גם חושבת שליפוף בד סביב העמודים יכול לשדרג בזריזות את המראה של האיזור. אפשר לעשות את זה גם עם בד טול (נראה לי שתצטרכו כמה מטרים טובים ואקדח סיכות).

אם אפשר להציע עוד הצעה שאולי שאר הבנות לא ישתגעו עליה- בלונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, יכול להיות שיגידו שזה ילדותי ומתאים למסיבות יום הולדת. אבל אני ממש אוהבת בלונים (אפילו יותר מפרחים) ולדעתי אם הקישוט עם בלונים יעשה בטוב טעם ולא עמוס מידי, זה לא חייב להיראות כמו מסיבת יום הולדת. הבעיה- בלוני ההליום הפשוטים נוטים להתחיל "ליפול" תוך 6-8 שעות מרגע הניפוח, אבל אולי בלונים פחות פשוטים יחזיקו מעמד יותר זמן.

מה שחשוב לדעתי זה להחליט על קו אחיד של צבעים ועיצוב, כדי שלא יהיה "בלגאן" של סגנונות... איך היית רוצה שהמקום יראה? קלאסי, צבעוני מאוד (ואז יכולה להתאים פלטה של צבעים עזים) או רגוע (ואז פלטה של צבעים עדינים, פסטלים, כחולים וכד'). 

מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (25/9/12)

בלונים זה ממש לא חייב להיות ילדותי.. 
תלוי איך עושים את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  אחלה עצה!!
סליחה על ההידחפות


----------



## numinim (25/9/12)

גם אני חושבת שזה לא חייב להיות ילדותי 
בגלל זה הצעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

ואין על מה להתנצל... כולנו פה לעזור


----------



## Bobbachka (26/9/12)

בלונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לפני כמה שבועות הכנתי בבלוג שלי לוח השראה לעיצוב בבלונים, בעיני זה מקסים.

בהצלחה בקישוט!


----------



## Taltalon269 (26/9/12)

נדמה לי שזה היה פה 
מישהי קישטה עם תמונות שחור-לבן שלה ושל החתן מתקופות שונות, זה היה מקסים
ובכלל- PINTEREST מלא בהשראה לעיצוב לחתונות

מזל טוב


----------



## YaaraNetzer (26/9/12)

רעיון מדליק, פשוט ומרשים! 
אפשר להכין פון-פון פרחים מנייר משי, ניתן הכין בגל צבע שרוצים ולהשיג אפקט יפייפיה.

מצרפת לינק להסבר, איך להכין את הפרחים.

http://yaaranetzer.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/diy-pom-pom/

כמובן מכינים הכל מראש (במצב מקופל), ובלוקיישן פותחים את זה ותולים כל אחד יכול להכין.


----------



## YaaraNetzer (26/9/12)

רעיון נוסף- אפשר כמובן גם לשלב 
לקנות אהילי נייר עגולים. יש באיקאה- גדולים צבעוניים עולים נדמה לי 9 ש"ח, ולבנים 15 ש"ח. גם במרקו קאירי (תל אביב)יש- קטנים ב-6 ש"ח וגדולים נדמה לי ב-15 ש"ח. במגוון צבעים. לקנות ולתלות בגבהים שונים. אפשר לתלות עם סרטי סאטן /תחרה בצבעים שונים. כמובן (עם/בלי נורות).

איקאה

/www.google.co.il/search?q=paper+lamp&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.google.co.il/search?q=paper+lamp&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N" rel="nofollow" target="blank">השראה


----------



## Ginger L Honey (27/9/12)

תודה! כמה רעיונות מעולים! 
אני כבר מתחילה לעבוד על חלק מהם


----------



## המרחפת (27/9/12)

איזה מרגש. 
היה כיף ללוות את תהליך החתונה שלך, ואני שמחה לשמוע שבסוף אמא שלך תהיה שם (הציע או לא הציע?)


----------



## Ginger L Honey (27/9/12)

הציע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחר החתונה אספר הכל בהרחבה,
יש גם וידאו של ההצעה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (27/9/12)

לא לשכוח להעלות תמונות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סקרנית איך הכל יתחבר בסופו של דבר...


----------

